# Hyatt Del Mar Puerto Rico



## Beardeddragon (Jun 22, 2012)

We are thinking about vacationing here in the next few years.

Please provide Pros/Cons and time of year and your experience.

How is Puerto Rico?

When you look at the Hyatt Web site you get this warning.  Any concerns?

HYATT HACIENDA DEL MAR - PUERTO RICO, CARIBBEAN

Please review the most recent information about this resort and it's surroundings and amenities. Go to: http://hyatthaciendadelmar.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/index.jsp.


----------

